
EPA now concedes fracking is a hazard to drinking water - DiabloD3
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/241413-epa-changes-tune-fracking-hazards-groundwater
======
mey
Actual report: [https://www.epa.gov/newsreleases/epa-releases-final-
report-i...](https://www.epa.gov/newsreleases/epa-releases-final-report-
impacts-hydraulic-fracturing-activities-drinking-water) Released back on
12/13/2016

Edit: Also with a less sensationalist headline "EPA’s report concludes that
hydraulic fracturing activities can impact drinking water resources under some
circumstances and identifies factors that influence these impacts"

------
exabrial
I stopped reading at "fracking causes earthquakes" because there were too many
factual errors.

 _Fracking does not cause earthquakes_ Salt water injection _might_ however.

At least have a geologist proofread an article involving geology ffs.

~~~
mey
To the general populace, "Fracking" refers to the entire process of extraction
of resources involving Hydraulic Fracturing.

Edit: Also more than salt water is injected.

~~~
exabrial
What if I told you, salt water is not a byproduct of fracking...

